# Calculus in the prostatic fossa



## Tvitolo (Apr 29, 2009)

Can anyone help on removal of calculus in the prostatic fossa?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 18, 2009)

*Answered?*

Was your question ever answered?  I'm interested in hearing what you decided or what information you found out.


----------

